# Heroes - Season 2 - September 24th - Spoilers and whatever.



## Balbi (Sep 13, 2007)

It's nearly back, according the the official site.

For those of us not following BBC2 with that 'seen it, but it's still awesome' - here's the last seven minutes or so of the last series. and the first bit of series 2, starring everyones favourite otaku.

Anyone got any predictions etc?


----------



## futha (Sep 13, 2007)

no predictions but im glad its nearly back!


----------



## Melinda (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok- which characters do people think are stong enough to carry through for a second season?  ( Hiro, Nathan,Peter?)

And what new super powers do we forsee will be amazing us in the coming weeks?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 13, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> and the first bit of series 2, starring everyones favourite otaku.



you mean i made the audition?


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 13, 2007)

Prediction: The Samurai at the end of series one/beginning of series 2 is Kensai who is also Hiro's dad.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 13, 2007)

well  they made no secreat about who the samurai is

and  the actor who plays  him is gorge takei


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 13, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> well  they made no secreat about who the samurai is
> 
> and  the actor who plays  him is gorge takei



Yes i know they said it was Kensai I was just providing a bit of background, I didn't realise they'd said is was gorge takei who was playing him.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 13, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> well  they made no secreat about who the samurai is
> 
> and  the actor who plays  him is gorge takei



I have heard otherwise, as a matter of fact. I heard it's gonna be a white guy under that mask.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 13, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> you mean i made the audition?



You're a yatta! away


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 13, 2007)

yatta!


----------



## Balbi (Sep 13, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> yatta!




Im in absolute comedy shock


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 13, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Im in absolute comedy shock



pitty i'm more of a Kitaa!!!! man


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 13, 2007)

Textbook chord progression there


----------



## janeb (Sep 13, 2007)

Trailer for 2nd series here

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NaCFVJDTFMk&mode=related&search=

*gets very excited*


----------



## Melinda (Sep 13, 2007)

I would like to see:

Someone who can talk to animals. 

Someone with gills who can swim oceans.

Someone who can change their appearance in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Someone who can change their appearance in the blink of an eye.


We had one already. The other ones are cool though.

Have we had a lighting-fingers one yet?


----------



## Flashman (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, The Cheerleader's real mother can light fags with her hands.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 18, 2007)

what about an elongated one like mr fantastic ?


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope someone more dangerous than Sylar turns up in Season 2.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 18, 2007)

dont you remember the little girl who could locate anyone , would not locate ' the bogeyman ' as he was too evil and then would know where she is ?

i hope he turns up


----------



## Melinda (Sep 18, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> dont you remember the little girl who could locate anyone , would not locate ' the bogeyman ' as he was too evil and then would know where she is ?
> 
> i hope he turns up


Oooh the one who could 'see' her when she located him!

Yes yes!

How about someone who can "de-evolve" to any of our genetic forebears. 
There was a TNG episode like that. Data and Picard returned to the Enterprise and everyone had become primeaval. Worf stalked the ship eating people and trying to mate with Troi.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 18, 2007)

Someone who can stand in a room and sort of rewind to see what's happened there in the past would be cool. Like Isaac's ability in reverse, sort of. They'd be good at solving murders and stuff.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 18, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Someone who can stand in a room and sort of rewind to see what's happened there in the past would be cool. Like Isaac's ability in reverse, sort of. They'd be good at solving murders and stuff.


Oooh V good!

That reminds me, have you ever seen The 4400? I always think its an interesting sounding premise when I hear about it, but somehow I know it will be shit and badly executed.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, I prejudged it and never bothered watching.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 18, 2007)

Does the Nikki/ Jessica thing preclude the idea of having someone who can be in two/ three/ four places at once?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 18, 2007)

*runs in with hands over eyes..........crashes into wall..........gets up n runs out again!!!*


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 19, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> dont you remember the little girl who could locate anyone , would not locate ' the bogeyman ' as he was too evil and then would know where she is ?


  Yes, I remember that moment!  Something/one more evil than the watch repairman


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm really, really hoping that Sylar meets this new Big Bad and gets killed off in the space of one scene. Because his "comic book death/resurrection" in the final episode was too, too cheesy. I mean, why didn't Niki just grab a lamppost and batter his head into a grey paste when he'd been beaten?

SG


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 19, 2007)

Cos he's a feckin' cockroach innit? One of the unknown powers he picked up while seeing how it all worked..ticktockticktockticktockticktock...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.spoilerfix.com/heroes.php


ooooh spoilerific , read if you dare


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 19, 2007)

All I can say is thank the Gods for BitTorrent...will be able to watch them as they broadcast in the US..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 19, 2007)

ise got usenet , it airs at 9pm in the states , takes just under 7 mins to d/load at around 3.30am the next day here


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 19, 2007)

OO, so how duz I get one of thems?


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 19, 2007)

I want someone to have the super amazing ability to grow their fingernails really fast.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 19, 2007)

I want someone to have the ability to morph into any animal of their choice, perhaps restricted to things they can picture in their mind.... then I'd send them down the natural history museum.


----------



## wishface (Sep 19, 2007)

Manimal!


----------



## Balbi (Sep 23, 2007)

Idaho.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 23, 2007)

Serves you right. If you thread was more popular then it would be on the front page and I would see it


----------



## Balbi (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a slow burner - it's a marathon, not a snickers. Or something.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2007)

It'll be blazing like the sun in a couple of days


----------



## Balbi (Sep 23, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It'll be blazing like the sun in a couple of days









No sunshine in rennaisance era japan  

I'm tempted to have a mate draw up ^^^^ as a tattoo, just to see like


----------



## Melinda (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats interesting. I know bugger all about how tattoos are worked up, but wouldnt that be just a black circle and a corona though? Would you have to prepare a more than just a basic black background?


----------



## Balbi (Sep 23, 2007)

Black disc with the corona outlined. I've got a mate who's very good at that sort of stuff


----------



## Balbi (Sep 24, 2007)

IT'S NEARLY HERE 

More Hiro, more Ando ---.....more Peter? Parkman? Sylar


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2007)

Heroes.S02E01.HDTV.XviD-XOR

Was released at about 2am.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 25, 2007)

Going to save it till I get home from work...

High-def 720p out already!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2007)

it'll have to wait. Halo3 is my pop culture indulgence for the immediate future.

Heroes is better when you can watch several episodes back to back, anyway.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2007)

Guh. I need to sort out my router, but can't be bothered


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2007)

Downloading now.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 25, 2007)

Can it be streamed from anywhere yet?


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 25, 2007)

The quality would be awful!  Don't spoil it for yourself!


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2007)

35 minutes to gooooo


----------



## wishface (Sep 25, 2007)

im tryig to find one that's 350mb or so, but they all seem to be fakes.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2007)

ARGH. IT WAS FAKE.



*continues search*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah it was a fake washout last night


give it a day or so and the real ones should start


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 25, 2007)

This one should be real over at Suprnova: *FAKE!  Apologies to those that tried it.*


Speed ain't great as it's a bit choked with leechers at the mo.

(Should I mention I got the hi-res version in 5 minutes from BitmeTV?  No, probably not...   )

How embarrasing.  Fuckers.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 25, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> The quality would be awful!  Don't spoil it for yourself!



Tish and fipsy, that's how I watched the first series.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2007)

I've downloaded VEOH Tv and am d/ling that way. Good quality as well


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2007)

I will never understand why people us public trackers.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 25, 2007)

Not everyone's geeky enough to persue private tracker invites.  Personally, I want everything NOW and as fast as possible, so I use Newsleecher and places like bitmetv, but it took a good while to work my way up to it.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2007)

TVLinks has the ep up for streaming.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks for that , ive got no interweb where im staying in Dublin and dont dare d/load it at work , so off the the intetnet cafe tonight to watch 

checked it out briefly on tv link and the quality is prett good


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2007)

OMGZ

     

AWESOME. Absolutely AWESOME.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

>



Never. Oh my god. I thought he looked familiar.

NED? NED RYERSON!  BING!


----------



## wishface (Sep 25, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> This one should be real over at Suprnova: http://suprnova.org/1173151/Heroes.S02E01.HDTV.XviD-LOL
> 
> Speed ain't great as it's a bit choked with leechers at the mo.
> 
> (Should I mention I got the hi-res version in 5 minutes from BitmeTV?  No, probably not...   )


fake.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2007)

I just downloaded the first one on the list on isohunt and it's perfectly fine


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2007)

I went through veoh and got a well synched version


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 25, 2007)

That was pretty good.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 25, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> fake.



Yep.  Sincere apologies.  Thought that Suprnova would be a safe bet.  Don't use public trackers, was just trying to help folks.   

Very annoyed.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 25, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Tish and fipsy, that's how I watched the first series.



*Shrug*

Each to their own.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 25, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> That was pretty good.


you didnt wait to see several back to back


----------



## wishface (Sep 25, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Yep.  Sincere apologies.  Thought that Suprnova would be a safe bet.  Don't use public trackers, was just trying to help folks.
> 
> Very annoyed.


no harm done. I am trying to find a 350mb file, everything seems so far to be at least 700mb. Anyway can't dl right now thanks to the ol' ISP fair usage bollocks.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 25, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> *Shrug*
> 
> Each to their own.



I relented and downloaded it.




			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> you didnt wait to see several back to back



I am weak.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 25, 2007)

Dp


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 25, 2007)

> no harm done. I am trying to find a 350mb file, everything seems so far to be at least 700mb. Anyway can't dl right now thanks to the ol' ISP fair usage bollocks.



Argh.  That makes me feel even worse. 

You seriously need a new ISP!


----------



## madamv (Sep 25, 2007)

C'mon then.  Those who have seen it.....

What happens?   This is a spoiler thread after all....   I *promise* to only ask about the first episode.  After that, I will save myself....


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 25, 2007)

Nathan grew a beard.


----------



## madamv (Sep 25, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Nathan grew a beard.


oooooooooooohhhhhh


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2007)

It was a Swarfega grade beard


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr Muggles reincarnated as Linderman.


----------



## wishface (Sep 26, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Argh.  That makes me feel even worse.
> 
> You seriously need a new ISP!


tell me about it. Fair usage with toucansurf (toucanshit more like) is a max total of 750mb or so per week during peak times, which are 6-11pm every day.

Ridiculuous really. Not sure how they think that attracts new customers, but too late now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 26, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> C'mon then.  Those who have seen it.....
> 
> What happens?   This is a spoiler thread after all....   I *promise* to only ask about the first episode.  After that, I will save myself....



if you want the whole synopsis , go to digital spy and click on the heroes link


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 26, 2007)

DLd a french subtitled version,which is mildly annoying so I'll be looking for non-subtitled tonight for when Wry watches it...

But FUCK ME IT JUST GETS BETTER!!! Nathan's beard is a wonder - yes, a wonder - and just the first ep answers *some* questions, while opening up a thousand others...oh and Sulu cops it at the end of the episode, and there's a BRAND NEW CHARACTER who has a REALLY cool power...and she's trying to get over the border with her brother cos they're both accused of murder (which given her power isn't surprising...) that last bit in white so spoliers covered up...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 26, 2007)

Damn i like. 

The question is, who's in the hoodie!?


----------



## wishface (Sep 26, 2007)

Noah?

His name is Noah?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 26, 2007)

doh , sorry at post above , didnt mean digital spy , meant google BUDDY TV , then got to thier site , then click on the heroes link for the synopsis


----------



## wishface (Sep 27, 2007)

that was rock!

love the dark vibe of this one, even with all the dodgy english accents.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> even with all the dodgy english accents.



they weren't a patch on the Oirish ones at the end though, tbh.


----------



## Augie March (Sep 27, 2007)

The Boy said:
			
		

> they weren't a patch on the Oirish ones at the end though, tbh.



For the love of Pete!  

Cracking start to the series though. Who is in the hoodie then? Can I be the first to place my bets on a future (dark) version of Hiro maybe?

Oh, and can I also be the first to 'out' Parkman and Mohinder as they now seem to be bringing up Molly together. Reckon they make a lovely couple.


----------



## Augie March (Sep 27, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> I want someone to have the super amazing ability to grow their fingernails really fast.



Yes. Me too.


----------



## wishface (Sep 27, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> For the love of Pete!
> 
> Cracking start to the series though. Who is in the hoodie then? Can I be the first to place my bets on a future (dark) version of Hiro maybe?
> 
> Oh, and can I also be the first to 'out' Parkman and Mohinder as they now seem to be bringing up Molly together. Reckon they make a lovely couple.


obvious money says sylar.

either that or its someone who's superpower is being shit at free running.


----------



## Augie March (Sep 27, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> obvious money says sylar.



Nah, doesn't make a bit of sense then as to why old Sulu says something along the lines of 'I can't believe they chose you.' considering Sylar spent most of last season trying to kill pretty much everyone, I doubt he'd been surprised in the least.

The hoodie is a definite red herring and if it's Sylar, I'll eat Mr Muggles.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 27, 2007)

Nah, it's one of the old guard, Sulu and Linderman's generation.


----------



## Augie March (Sep 28, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Nah, it's one of the old guard, Sulu and Linderman's generation.



Probably yeah, but it's got to be someone from the show already otherwise they wouldn't have made a big deal of concealing their identity.

Maybe it's Shaft, back from the dead!


----------



## wishface (Sep 28, 2007)

frankly i'd be happy with an entire series of Mr B beating the shit out of that twat boss he has.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2007)

Is anyone else thinking that Mohinder is devastatingly attractive?


----------



## wishface (Sep 28, 2007)

Is mohinder the cheerleader?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2007)

Peter has got rid of the emo haircut at least!

What was the power that the south american girl had? (apart from being able to kill every motherfucker that crosses her)


----------



## wishface (Sep 28, 2007)

what you said.

She's probably a


----------



## Idaho (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't think it was that good a start to the season as it goes. It seemed more of an episode 3 or 4 bitty catch up episode. Then I suppose the first series did that same thing, set up loads of threads over two episodes then spent the rest of the series tying them together.

Still good though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats her power? being Micheal Ironside, b-movie stalwart?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 28, 2007)

That'd be a pretty cool power...


----------



## Augie March (Sep 28, 2007)

Michael Ironside, he make the man's head go BOOM!


----------



## Balbi (Sep 28, 2007)

Let's not let this turn into yet another Michael Ironside appreciation thread


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 28, 2007)

There are lots of them?


----------



## Balbi (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=195556

This was a result of the 80's and sci-fi threads taking a determined Ironside direction after about fifteen posts


----------



## 8den (Sep 29, 2007)

Did anyone notice how they out "phwoared" Claire with her cheerleader classmates in LA? Where do they find these women!

As to the Irish accents, sweet mother of jesus. It's not David Boreanaz or Tom Cruise bad, but for fecks sake! And what the fuck is a black cockney geezer doing robbing iPods in fecking Cork!

Begora.

Bejaysus.

And so forth.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2007)

> Did anyone notice how they out "phwoared" Claire with her cheerleader classmates in LA? Where do they find these women!



Casting agencies, in LA. Or New York, or London...there are literally millions of super attractive women out there 8den...


----------



## Balbi (Oct 2, 2007)

Hiro is love.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2007)

*spoiler*

Who else had to look away when Claire cut her toe off?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2007)

On a general note, is Claire actually impervious to pain as well as simply regenerating?  For instance, in today's episode, when she put her fingers in the boiling water, she barely seemed to register the pain.  So she must surely actually not feel pain, along with the main ability.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 3, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> On a general note, is Claire actually impervious to pain as well as simply regenerating?  For instance, in today's episode, when she put her fingers in the boiling water, she barely seemed to register the pain.  So she must surely actually not feel pain, along with the main ability.



Going by her reaction when she cut off her toe, I don't think that she's impervious to pain.  OTOH, the more you feel pain the less stuff hurts (IMO) os she's probably got quite a high pain threshold from all the times that she threw herself of buildings and got run down etc.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to see the _boogeyman_.   


Come on Pete, dont give in to the dark-side!


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 3, 2007)

The Boy said:
			
		

> Going by her reaction when she cut off her toe, I don't think that she's impervious to pain.  OTOH, the more you feel pain the less stuff hurts (IMO) os she's probably got quite a high pain threshold from all the times that she threw herself of buildings and got run down etc.



Yeah, she's probably like Wolverine...

(dl'd the new ep last night, watching it tonight so trying to avoid spolier action)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2007)

another cool episode , kensei has powers too eh ? 

maybe he is the bloke who is going around bumpin off the older generation


----------



## alef (Oct 6, 2007)

It's still rather fun entertainment (and more satisfying than Lost) but the second series feels less exciting. There isn't, yet at least, the same kind of plot hooks keeping me intrigued.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm still enjoying it, although I'm rather miffed that they've brought back sylar.  Last series I read that they were going to 'evolve' this series more and bring in a lot of new characters, and so far other than the ambulating latinos, there aren't any.  And I was hoping for a new baddie.

Hopefully though there will be a twist that the kensei guy is also a Hero who travelled back in time...


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Oct 9, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I'm still enjoying it, although I'm rather miffed that they've brought back sylar.  Last series I read that they were going to 'evolve' this series more and bring in a lot of new characters, and so far other than the ambulating latinos, there aren't any.  And I was hoping for a new baddie.
> 
> Hopefully though there will be a twist that the kensei guy is also a Hero who travelled back in time...




How can you say there isn't a new baddie? That _oirish_..and I use the term as loosely as possible- 'accent' that's been sported this last few episodes is the most frightening thing I've evah witnessed! Sylar has nothing on that! 

I must admit though, I'm not enjoying this season as much as the last one. Nikki wanting to remove her powers is just a Rogue rip off, the latino twins are as interesting as watching Chelsea play (Maya is rather foxy tho') and West, well, he needs killing for that name alone, nevermind the generic power (some daddy issues with Claire here maybe? he's a flyboy too) lack of acting chops and dead fish expression.

Oh, and enough with the Nissan fucking Rogue plugs already


----------



## Idaho (Oct 9, 2007)

Just dling ep3 now.

I agree that it isn't gripping quite as well as the first episode - but I am prepared to give it plenty of time


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Oct 9, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Just dling ep3 now.
> 
> I agree that it isn't gripping quite as well as the first episode - but I am prepared to give it plenty of time



I dunno, there is something quite gripping about Hyden Panettiere


----------



## fogbat (Oct 9, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> On a general note, is Claire actually impervious to pain as well as simply regenerating?  For instance, in today's episode, when she put her fingers in the boiling water, she barely seemed to register the pain.  So she must surely actually not feel pain, along with the main ability.



Awhile ago I read one of the creators quoted as saying that she does feel pain, but not in the same way that we do.

So, basically, hand-wavy copout


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Oct 9, 2007)

fogbat said:
			
		

> Awhile ago I read one of the creators quoted as saying that she does feel pain, but not in the same way that we do.
> 
> So, basically, hand-wavy copout



She states this episode (ep3) that she does feel pain, she just bounces back from it much easier than us GeeCees* I mean I'd imagine that a lot of the pain we feel is linked to our emotional state rather than anything physical, so if you know you're going to recover from dipping your hand in scolding hot water, why wouldn't you do little more than grimace?


*hopes someone gets the reference


----------



## Balbi (Oct 9, 2007)

Heh heh heh. Uhura. Shatner as the big bad anyone?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2007)

malcom mcdowell


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 10, 2007)

I reckon Bennet should switch to contact lenses pronto.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 10, 2007)

So, might not watch anymore until the season has finished airing - I watched season 1 in 2 days and it was a lot more enjoyable like that (IMHO, of course).

nevertheless - who is the person in the wee girl's dreams?  The same person that is knocking off the 'old school'?  And why are they doing that?  retribution for fucking up?

Why does sylar have no powers?  And why couldn't he take that woman's powers?  Who'c keeping him in the hut?  

Why does West have such a stupid name?  Is it to match his stupid face?  Poss bit of incest going on here, or am I being silly?

And so on and so forth.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think that peter has kind of assimilated sylars attitude and perhaps stolen the powers , see how he almost killed ( and looked as so he was enjoying it ) that bloke from star trek enterprise ??

and the big bad will be capt sisko from ds 9 , or maybe janeway as they seem to like bringing the star treks various crews into it ;0


----------



## Idaho (Oct 11, 2007)

The Boy said:
			
		

> So, might not watch anymore until the season has finished airing - I watched season 1 in 2 days and it was a lot more enjoyable like that (IMHO, of course).


Yeah we watched the first series in 3 episode chunks at it was better for it. However I don't think I can defer gratification that long.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 11, 2007)

Enjoying this series - especially the 3rd episode - fast packed. I wonder when the end of series 1 will be revealed? - I thought the two brothers had blown up but they  both seem fine - though there was that strange reflection in Nathan's mirror.


----------



## Moggy (Oct 11, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Enjoying this series - especially the 3rd episode - fast packed. I wonder when the end of series 1 will be revealed? - I thought the two brothers had blown up but they  both seem fine - though there was that strange reflection in Nathan's mirror.



Episode 8 is called 'Four Months Ago' so i'm presuming that'll cover it.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 11, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Episode 8 is called 'Four Months Ago' so i'm presuming that'll cover it.



My theory is that Nathan flew away from him, letting him explode, which didn't actually kill him, obviously (no one else is harmed by their own powers AFAICR) then he hit the ground and healed himself and Nathan received some burns which he hides under his beard. or something


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2007)

I din't think scar tissue could grow hairs?

Anyway, only watched the first one so far.
Best bit was the comedy oirish accents.

"It's ta turd one alang"

Had us creased up


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2007)

woohoo , isa got ep 4 and have managed to avoid all spoilers i iz well proud


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 16, 2007)

Another good one


----------



## Balbi (Oct 16, 2007)

I want to see that group photo


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 16, 2007)

They didn't show either of the storylines i've been enjoying most (stereotypical Japanese and Irish). On the the other hand the Maya story is starting to get interesting.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 16, 2007)

Zachary Quinto is great


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 16, 2007)

He truly is the man.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2007)

another cool episode , was wondering if i was going to enjoy this series as much as the first but its shaping up pretty good so far , and being to do anything you see on telly , how ace is that ??


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> ...and being to do anything you see on telly , how ace is that ??


over-egged the unemployment situation in New Orleans I thought.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2007)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> over-egged the unemployment situation in New Orleans I thought.



yeah kind of but its the first show ive seen that has actually mentioned it , at least someones remembered the tragedy and the lack of action by the US govt


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, that was a bit of a bummer for Parkman that ep, eh?

This season is just starting to spread it's legs and reveal treasures to come...

BTW, what do you reckon Mica's wrestlnig loving mate can do? I mean he's the grandchild of a superhero, and his cousin and sister can do crazy shit...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> This season is just starting to spread it's legs and reveal treasures to come...



 Now that's what I call a synonym...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone think Sylar is an ultimate bond-villain-in-waiting?


----------



## 8den (Oct 19, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Does anyone think Sylar is an ultimate bond-villain-in-waiting?



He's playing the young Spock in the forth coming young star trek chronicles type movie.

And Simon Pegg is Scotty.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 23, 2007)

That's probably one of the best episodes so far this season.

Mohinder playing a very Bennett role in that final scene in N.O. Parkman's dad being totally out of control (how good were the nightmare scenes?). Bennett and the Haitain in the fakest Odessa I have ever seen.

It's TV for people who read comics 

Peter using Issac's power had me punching the air. Hope he doesn't remember Ted's....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 23, 2007)

got it downloaded but wont be able to watch it til this eve 

must stay away from spoilers......


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 23, 2007)

Torrenting now...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 23, 2007)

Brilliant episode.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 23, 2007)

The maya and alejandro (and now Sylar ) show is taking a bit too long if you ask me. I know, I know. They're characters who aren't american, and are therefore as rare as hens teeth.

Micah and whatsherface, the copycat - make a good pairing. Micah is cool now.

And how many 9th Wonders did Mendes write before he got sylar'd? 

.....and no West. This is good.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 23, 2007)

Agreed.  The episode had a nice balance of different things.  The nightmare stuff was excellent, a bit reminiscent of 1408


----------



## Balbi (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, how good was that post-apocalytic NYC? 

Oh and Hiro, Kane and Hot Blacksmiths Daughter vs Army


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 23, 2007)

Just out of interest...I'm assuming the jungle Sylar was in was a projection from IllusionGirls head?

Any more Oirish action with Peter 'Hey ladies, look at MY chest' Petrelli? Pity the directors couldn't convince Hayden Pannini (as in wouldn't mind being in a sandwich with her) to do the same...


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 23, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Yeah, how good was that post-apocalytic NYC?
> 
> Oh and Hiro, Kane and Hot Blacksmiths Daughter vs Army



So, not just 90 Angry Ronin then 

BTW, 'I'm going to be richer than the Pope' was a great line...


----------



## Balbi (Oct 23, 2007)

Plenty of Oirish action this week. The abuse of the accent is enough to break the Good Friday Agreement


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 23, 2007)

Does Peter get his abs out again? Wrysmile will be delighted if the answer's a yes...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 23, 2007)

It's a yes


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2007)

a wikkid episode , looks like they havent lost thier touch and as said above the nightmare stuff was excellent


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 24, 2007)

OMFG, what a top ep...best so far...good to see Nikki again too...and nouveau psycho killer bitch...


----------



## Balbi (Oct 24, 2007)

'daddy'.....? anyone.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 24, 2007)

I reckon she's Parkman's half-sister...or could she have been spawned from Bob's loins?...cool to see Parkman's telepathy take a big leap forward too...just being able to read minds would piss me off...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2007)

its quite interesting that the big bad is a real slob..........

and i predict that sylar will get his powers back but then save the day from parkmans dad!!!!


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 24, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> OMFG, what a top ep...best so far...good to see Nikki again too...and nouveau psycho killer bitch...



Aye, she reminds me of my ex.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 24, 2007)

Which one? Nikki or Daddy's Girl?


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 24, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Which one? Nikki or Daddy's Girl?



Daddy's girl.  Hang on, which one is the super-strong psycho-killer?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 24, 2007)

Nikki is cool as fuck, I always thought she was one of the best characters, she is basically like the Hulk crossed with Sarah Connor.  I would like to see a proper superheroes episode some time where she gets to batter all the baddies.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2007)

DarthSydodyas said:
			
		

> Come on Pete, dont give in to the dark-side!



Oh no, he's holding my stuff over the fire! I won't telekinesis it back to me or simply kick seven shades of shit out of him, no I'll simply go along with his evil scheme


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2007)

Right, finally up to date with this now.

So far, even better than season 1 I reckon - there's all sorts of juicy plotlines being set up.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 24, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Right, finally up to date with this now.
> 
> So far, even better than season 1 I reckon - there's all sorts of juicy plotlines being set up.



D'accord.  The first series was one giant origin story.  Here it all starts to get going


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 24, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> ..cool to see Parkman's telepathy take a big leap forward too...just being able to read minds would piss me off...



Is that true though or was his dad just making it up to get him to go into the other room so he could use his nightmare power.

e2a actually thinking about it perhaps it is true and that's why parkman could wake from the dream, like he's learning how to fully use his power


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2007)

Episode five was blatantly the best one yet  

Although I still can't believe one of the oirishmen actually said 'give me the money or I'll shoot you so I will'


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 30, 2007)

That was a bloody good episode. A mystery wrapped in an enigma.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2007)

Oooooh episode 6 is online


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep.  The series is definitely better than 1.
***Spoiler

It would have sucked big time if he had given the injection.  She has one of the most 'fun' powers of anyone.
(unless the twist is that later she uses it to learn to become an evil villain and take over the world)


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 31, 2007)

I love how they're drip-feeding the mysteries this time round. Adam Monroe? Evacuation of NYC? And because it's not Lost you know they're actually going to explain this stuff eventually too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 31, 2007)

yep this series is getting better and better......

now then what about the fracture in time...?

and Nikki and Suresh now partners !!!! and what are the companys new directives ? or is it all a blag?


----------



## The Boy (Oct 31, 2007)

Is it just me or did Ned Ryarson (sorry, I'm going to refer to himas that until the end of the series) seem a bit sus when he was doing his whole apology thing.  He went from wanting SUresh to inject the mimick girl to giving her all sorts of help - something dodge going on there methinks.

And Sylar is baaaaaad 

Oh, and that fracture in time does sound cool.  I always thought Hiro was going to be Kensei meself.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 31, 2007)

It's interesting that the artwork, now the original prophetic painter is dead, has changed from comic book to a more graphic novel style (that Peter creates). Maybe this points to a deeper, darker series too.

ep 5 was wicked - 6 tonight.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 31, 2007)

Only a fool would trust the company. That leopard will not be changing it's spots.

Hiro may never make it back to the present. He kills Kensai and takes his place in history, it is the only way to fix the timeline. Poor Andokun.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 31, 2007)

Once again Heroes delivers my weekly dose of awesome win


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 31, 2007)

yup tis the best thing on telly period (uo oh where has the americanismns come from ???)


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I love how they're drip-feeding the mysteries this time round. Adam Monroe? Evacuation of NYC? And because it's not Lost you know they're actually going to explain this stuff eventually too.



Evacuation of NY is related to Maya's power I reckon...but who is Adam? And who was Daddy's Girl (lightning chick)?

Maya is my shiny new plaything...

Wry and I were practically shouting at the TV when Suresh had the hypo in his hand...I also reckon that Bob is trying to fuck Monica up with that iPod...remember when she got all hyper with playing the piano? I think he's done that to overload her so she goes schiz...good thing little Micah will be there to help...

A more sedate episode, but still a cracker...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2007)

Only 2 more eps til '4 Months Ago'...BTW, if you don't mind minor spoilers, TV.com has précis of the next 4 eps...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 1, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> where has the americanismns come from ???



Heroes?


----------



## Structaural (Nov 1, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Wry and I were practically shouting at the TV when Suresh had the hypo in his hand...



So were me and missus (actually we were shouting)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 1, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Heroes?



quite possibly


----------



## Structaural (Nov 1, 2007)

I wonder what Peter's mum's powers are? And what Hiro's dad's were?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2007)

Angela Petrelli is a psyche - possibly a teek; she can certainly read and project thoughts, and I think it was her that blacked out the police station when she did the self-harming thing...

Hiro's dad, as far as we know, was a normal


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 1, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> and I think it was her that blacked out the police station when she did the self-harming thing...



I reckon that was parkman's dad making her hurt herself in her dreams...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, that occured to me too - was it him, or was it her...she's deffo got teep/teek powers tho (any Bab 5 fans will know those two contractions...)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2007)

Right, what about my theory that the white Kensei is really a Hero from the modern day world who travelled back in time with his powers?


----------



## Structaural (Nov 1, 2007)

Nah, all my psychic terms come from the Tomorrow People 

I'd assume teep is telepathy and teek is telekinisis.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 1, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Right, what about my theory that the white Kensei is really a Hero from the modern day world who travelled back in time with his powers?


It's crap, sorry.

Hiro's dad had to have powers, he was in the organisation!


----------



## Structaural (Nov 1, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Right, what about my theory that the white Kensei is really a Hero from the modern day world who travelled back in time with his powers?



But aren't his powers self-healing ability?


----------



## Structaural (Nov 1, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> It's crap, sorry.
> 
> Hiro's dad had to have powers, he was in the organisation!



init but not a particularly powerful one - maybe amazing teaching abilty re: Hiro learning sword fighting in about a week. 

If Silaar gets Maya's powers everyone's in trouble.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> It's crap, sorry.
> 
> Hiro's dad had to have powers, he was in the organisation!



There's nowt on the Wiki about it...man, just having a look at the official site and wiki...how much 'extra' stuff is there?


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 1, 2007)

Nah, George Takei had that cool line in series 1, something like:

"I have waited many years for a Nakamura to ascend. I never thought it would be _you_, Hiro"

I take that to mean he doesn't have a power himself, but may be aware his bloodline is capable of 'ascending'.

Perhaps the Nakamuras are descended from Takezo Kensei?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 1, 2007)

The big mystery is when William Shatner is gonna make a cameo; we've already had Mr Sulu and Uhura, and Sylar is apparently the new Mr Spock


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 1, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> The big mystery is when William Shatner is gonna make a cameo; we've already had Mr Sulu and Uhura, and Sylar is apparently the new Mr Spock



love it


----------



## Balbi (Nov 1, 2007)

Adam Monroe.......who could he be. Clearly threatens the Company - is involved in Peter's jaunt to Eire.....could he be 'daddy'...?

Papa Petrelli perhaps? Kensai?


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Balbi (Nov 1, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

>



  

Oh. My. God.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 1, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Oh. My. God.




blimey


----------



## Balbi (Nov 1, 2007)

(just to maintain the shock)

*93%*

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr_eko (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm still not really feeling series 2 and now it looks like instead of an exploding man they need to track down the plague carrier?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 1, 2007)

Dude, the plague is a derivative from the serum Bob wanted Suresh to inject mimic girl with. Mohinder warned him


----------



## Sunray (Nov 1, 2007)

Nothing really happens yet its utterly compelling stuff!!

Arrg I want the next 3 episodes now!


----------



## Structaural (Nov 2, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Dude, the plague is a derivative from the serum Bob wanted Suresh to inject mimic girl with. Mohinder warned him



Maybe they inject Silar to try and remove his powers but because he's eaten so many brains it mutates or something....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2007)

massive spoilers if you dare......

http://www.spoilerfix.com/heroes.php


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 2, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> massive spoilers if you dare......
> 
> http://www.spoilerfix.com/heroes.php



OOOOO...looking good...the good thing about spoilers like that is that they give just enough away to whet the appetite to find out exactly how things happen...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2007)

yeh thats a pretty good site for that , unlike some other sites i have stumbled across ive never felt really spoiled by em


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.buddytv.com/articles/heroes/heroes-season-2-finale-coming-13312.aspx


i really hope this doesnt happen


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2007)

however the news may not be so bad

http://www.tv.com/heroes/show/17552/story/10372.html?tag=story_list;title;1


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm LOVING Heroes again - just wish I had the willpower to save up episodes cos its best 3 at a time I reckon.

But What. The. Fuck with the Oirish accents? As I live in Cork I can't fecking wait until it shows on terrestrial tv - oh the hilarity! And the stereotyping! Total comedy gold.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 5, 2007)

I think the Oirish are all played by English actors, which is odd because currently the only English characters (Kensei and the black cockney gangster) are played by Americans.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, Dexter Fletcher (played the Weapons/Securioty officer on Star Trek: Enterprise) is on o'them tam o'shanta toips.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2007)

thats isnt dexter fletcher , looks like him but not im afraid iirc his name is Dominic Keating but you are right he is english 

god im such a nerd


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 6, 2007)

That's the fella...what was he in in the UK? Don't answer that, I'll IMDB it...

Now that's what I call an interesting career path...like the Zalman King thing he's been in...maybe he's modelling his career on Duchovney, who also 'acted' in a few ZK masterpieces (Red Shoe Diaries IIRC)...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2007)

desmonds on ch 4 years and years ago.....


----------



## The Boy (Nov 6, 2007)

Just watched last night's episode  

That's all I'm going to say , except Adam   

and  again


----------



## The Boy (Nov 6, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> however the news may not be so bad
> 
> http://www.tv.com/heroes/show/17552/story/10372.html?tag=story_list;title;1



It's interesting that, according to those two articles you've linked to, Heroes has been getting a bit of a panning from fans.  Seems a bit daft since this season is much like the last but with a few extra characters added in. 

*shrugs*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 6, 2007)

Agreed, if anything this is even better 

I think some people just automatically knock the second in a series as being 'not as good as the first' yet usually history judges the second to be the best (Empire Strikes Back, The Two Towers, Godfather Two, etc)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah i know , thing is Im loving season 2 as much if not more than season one !!!!

I think it must just be fussy american kids who are panning it , so i dont care 

just got last nights , roll on lunch time when i can watch it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2007)

Episode seven is bloody good 

Its all getting so confusing though, who are the bad guys again?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2007)

i had to work through my lunch so have to wait til tonight to watch it


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 6, 2007)

Have to get home to torrent first *howls uncontrollably at injustice of it all*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 6, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Have to get home to torrent first *howls uncontrollably at injustice of it all*



 Me too.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 6, 2007)

Damn that the earth is round, and rotates, and has different time zones.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 6, 2007)

I think someone needs to explain the correct definition of the word 'reactionary' to Mohinder


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 6, 2007)

Hiro was the dragon


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 6, 2007)

renegadegod said:
			
		

> Right, what about my theory that the white Kensei is really a Hero from the modern day world who travelled back in time with his powers?






			
				bob the wrong said:
			
		

> It's crap, sorry.



I really should have had a bet on this little one!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 6, 2007)

Another cracker, anyway. I hope nikki hasn't lost her powers permanently though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 6, 2007)

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...siello-Report/Strike-Fallout-Heroes/800026358


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Another cracker, anyway. I hope nikki hasn't lost her powers permanently though



Naah, they'll transfuse her with claire's blood or something and it'll kill the virus and restore her ass-kicking abillities. 

Mohinder is a really crap doctor, he keeps pumping his blood into people without checking their blood type first. What an amateur  

The real question is, does the english guy meet Peter before or after he was in feudal japan (well after obviously but you know what I mean, from his point of view like...)?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2007)

RD i sent a similar link on the last page


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...siello-Report/Strike-Fallout-Heroes/800026358



That's bob that is. Mind you Tim Kring said that he intended to finish off the first 'volume' of series two in december (a bit like they do with lost) so there was probably going to be some sort of conclusion then anyway.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, 'Generations' shoudl be done by ep 11...


----------



## Balbi (Nov 6, 2007)

Adam. Predictable, but also . It certainly sets up an interesting Hiro centrepiece for the series - I mean, Angela didn't die - neither did Bob. He's spent four hundred years planning how to take away everything that he loves!

Good to see D.L back as well, even briefly  

Parkman taking on his dad was great, a bit short for my liking.

Angelas power's definitely mind based then.

Ando + Hiro = WIN. Yatta!


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 6, 2007)

So has he been nursing a grudge for 300 years?!  

Too much brilliance in that episode. I need a lie down.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah was a good ep , nice twist at the end , tbh i didnt see that coming 
the next 4 eps should be good!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 7, 2007)

Was out last night letting off fireworks and smoking and getting VERY chilly on my bicycle. I have assigned an hour this evening to watch this episode.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 7, 2007)

Saved up 6 and 7 and watched them last night. Much better when seen in 2s or 3s - like comics I suppose.

Ok my theories/wild guesses so far:

Adam is pretty much everyone's daddy/grandaddy. Definately Clare's grandad - and possibly the father of Clare's boyfriend?

I have a hard time believing that Bob is good. Maybe Bob is actually in league with Adam and Parkman's dad was actually a goody trying to take down the company?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2007)

is next weeks trailer out yet ?


----------



## astral (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow the Adam/Kensai thing was really interesting.  Do you think he just has the healing power or if he's the same as Peter? And does this mean that Claire can't die/age?


----------



## Idaho (Nov 7, 2007)

The usual side-effect of regeneration is permanent youth.

I want to know what power bob has.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 7, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I really should have had a bet on this little one!


You should, because you're completely wrong, still. 

Kensai/Adam is a hero from the past, now found in the present. As of yet there is nothing to suggest that he started in the present and traveled back in time. Although it could yet happen...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> The usual side-effect of regeneration is permanent youth.
> 
> I want to know what power bob has.



He can turn stuff into gold , remember when Mohinda first met him and he was talking about funding ? he turned that spoon into gold


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> He can turn stuff into gold , remember when Mohinda first met him and he was talking about funding ? he turned that spoon into gold



Great for making money, but not nearly so much fun as some of the other powers is it? I'd feel a bit swindled if that was all I got, I'd be forever trying to convince hiro to swap with me


----------



## Idaho (Nov 7, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> He can turn stuff into gold , remember when Mohinda first met him and he was talking about funding ? he turned that spoon into gold


Oh yeah. Forgot about that.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 7, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> You should, because you're completely wrong, still.
> 
> Kensai/Adam is a hero from the past, now found in the present. As of yet there is nothing to suggest that he started in the present and traveled back in time. Although it could yet happen...



His regeneration apparently stops him for ageing. I thought they might be heading somewhere like that when they were going on about the extent of Claire's power at the beginning of the series.

It also presumably means that Adam has within him the means to cure the Shanti Virus.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 7, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> His regeneration apparently stops him for ageing. I thought they might be heading somewhere like that when they were going on about the extent of Claire's power at the beginning of the series.
> 
> It also presumably means that Adam has within him the means to cure the Shanti Virus.


I hate redemption stories


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 7, 2007)

Nah, they're great. I liked Kensei, I want to see him come good.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 7, 2007)

I want to know what happened to Sylar's powers? I miss him.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 7, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> I want to know what happened to Sylar's powers? I miss him.



He lost his powers, yeah?  And Bob was trying to get Mohinder to inject the copycat woman with a 'cure'?

Perhaps Sylar is the source of the outbreak?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> I want to know what happened to Sylar's powers? I miss him.



I'm quite glad this series is introducing some new baddies instead of continuing to focus on him, but he is a great character and I'm sure he'll be back at some point


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 8, 2007)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...What an ep! And next week's ep...'4 Months Earlier'!!!

Anyone with me on my theory that Nathan didn't actually shave his beard, that it retracted into his head and out through the top? I reckon he's Samson-like and if the hair goes he goes with it...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/country:pl/video/x3eo9v_heroes-s2-e8_videogames


trailer for next weeks


----------



## Idaho (Nov 8, 2007)

I have vowed to build up two weeks worth of episodes at a time so will have to wait until the 20th to watch it next 

Are they going to have a mid season pause like last season?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 8, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I have vowed to build up two weeks worth of episodes at a time so will have to wait until the 20th to watch it next
> 
> Are they going to have a mid season pause like last season?



No, but check the story I posted above.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2007)

my own theory is that Adam is Peter and Nathans father  & Clares grandfather , thinking about it , if he has been around for 300 years he could in fact related to all the heroes. Therefore he could have many powers


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 9, 2007)

The Boy said:
			
		

> He lost his powers, yeah?  And Bob was trying to get Mohinder to inject the copycat woman with a 'cure'?
> 
> Perhaps Sylar is the source of the outbreak?



Maybe... maybe Sylar is carrying the virus, and it'll cross over into the general population when he infects (knocks boots with?) Maya. Her ability might transmit it into normal humans.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 9, 2007)

Does this mean that Claire stays 18 forever?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 9, 2007)

BTW, how much suffering and more noble can Hiro get? Love that the 'cut out his heart' thing was a metaphor for his love for Blacksmith's daughter (who it has to be said was hot) too...


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 9, 2007)

Aww, Hiro's great. One character that has clearly grown and changed over the course of the show.


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2007)

Tim Kring has been critical of his own series



> THE ROOKIES DIDN'T GREET THEMSELVES PROPERLY New Heroes Monica (Dana Davis), Maya (Dania Ramirez), and Alejandro (Shalim Ortiz) ''shouldn't have been introduced in separate story lines that felt unattached to the show. The way we introduced Elle (Kristen Bell) — by weaving her in via Peter's story line — is a more logical way to bring new characters into the show.'' (That said, Kring says a few newbies won't make it beyond this second volume, which wraps Dec. 3.)
> 
> HIRO WAS IN JAPAN WAY TOO LONG Hiro's (Masi Oka) time-bending adventure in 17th-century Japan — where he mentored samurai hero Takezo Kensei (David Anders) — finally came to an end on Nov. 5. But Kring says it ''should have [lasted] three episodes. We didn't give the audience enough story to justify the time we allotted it.''
> 
> YOUNG LOVE STINKS Kring regrets sticking Claire (Hayden Panettiere) with a super-dud boyfriend and forcing Hiro to moon over a cutesy princess. ''I've seen more convincing romances on TV,'' he admits. ''In retrospect, I don't think romance is a natural fit for us.''



http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20158840,00.html


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 9, 2007)

I really can't see why people are grumbling about this season.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 9, 2007)

I liked Hiro in Japan - and the princess, and the lovey dovey bits


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 9, 2007)

And the seemingly random storylines are worth it for the moment you realise how they join up with the others; like when we found out adam monroe was takezo kensei  

But Claire's boyfriend was a total cock...


----------



## wishface (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy bloody hell!

Man I don't care if they be good or evil, i want to work for The Company!

(for the free ipod of course).


----------



## wishface (Nov 11, 2007)

and boy are there some grumblings. 

bloody yanks.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 11, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> And the seemingly random storylines are worth it for the moment you realise how they join up with the others; like when we found out adam monroe was takezo kensei
> 
> But Claire's boyfriend was a total cock...


Fiver says he kills Bennet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 11, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> and boy are there some grumblings.
> 
> bloody yanks.



Takes the piss, now they're changing the show around to cater to people with the attention span of a concussed flea  

Imagine how shit the sopranos would have been if they listened to everyone who thought it should be an hour of senseless violence every week


----------



## wishface (Nov 11, 2007)

yes, i have to say i'm a bit surprised by this, it doesn't bode well to cave in to fan grumblings. we all know how stupid americans are, but come on!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 11, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> yes, i have to say i'm a bit surprised by this, it doesn't bode well to cave in to fan grumblings. we all know how stupid americans are, but come on!



If he felt there were valid criticisms and he wanted to act on them, fair enough. What he seems to be doing is very publically throwing his hands up and saying 'whatever you say, just don't switch over to Fox'


----------



## wishface (Nov 11, 2007)

Well so long as he actualy doesn't ruin things there's no great loss. 

But whiny americans should never be given the time of day IMO


----------



## Iguana (Nov 11, 2007)

But the show has been truly awful this year.  It was one of the best things on tv and now it's turgid and soap opera like, American soap opera like.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2007)

i disagree , i think its great , why dint you like it ?


----------



## wishface (Nov 12, 2007)

it's no worse than last year at all. Last year had soap opera plt twists and cliffhangers. That's why it's so fun.

I like the dark vibe this year. The show isn't perfect (mainly because there are a couple of weak actors) and there are perhaps too many new characters. But it's as good as last year easily.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2007)

While it's not on quite the same quality level, loads of people cried about S2 of The Wire too, switching as it did from charismatic drug dealers to a bunch of dockers and Greek people smugglers...still went good tho...I actually think this season's better, more unanswered questions, more happiness not to have characters in it every week...re: the writers strike...it's all done up to E11, which is where they were going to take the winter break anyway...


----------



## wishface (Nov 13, 2007)

Ep8 is the good shit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2007)

4 Month Ago isn't it?


----------



## wishface (Nov 13, 2007)

yep, right up to 'today'.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2007)

seen 1/2 of it , looks good so far but then lunch ended and i have no headphoes to watch it at work


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 13, 2007)

Sparkette is both kinky and damned hot. iWant.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 13, 2007)

True, she is a fox.

Hey, did everyone realise the guy who plays adam is a yank?  his english accent is v.impressive... i didn't even realise til i was looking at wiki...


----------



## wishface (Nov 13, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> seen 1/2 of it , looks good so far but then lunch ended and i have no headphoes to watch it at work


don't worry they all die horribly in the end.


----------



## wishface (Nov 13, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> True, she is a fox.
> 
> Hey, did everyone realise the guy who plays adam is a yank?  his english accent is v.impressive... i didn't even realise til i was looking at wiki...


So is Mohinder and his (presumably real) american accent is horrific!

Adam's english accent ain't that great though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 13, 2007)

Mohinder's accent sounds like a pretty good educated-indian accent to me actually... i hadn't realised he was american too.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 13, 2007)

I noticed he sounded a lot more 'Indian' in the pilot episode.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I just played the "Peter Petrelli Bingo " ( have a drink whenever his chest is bare ) ........ and I am feeling rather drunk !!!  

Good episode though !


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 13, 2007)

Poor DL


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2007)

innit , i thought the ep was a bit low for the first 1/4 but it got much better!!!

so is adam evil ?
how is this going to tie in with hiro ?

god i love this prog


----------



## Structaural (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah good point, maybe he killed Hiro's dad and is a plant for the Company - hence being in the adjoining room. Great eppy!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 14, 2007)

So it definitely is finishing on episode 11?

 well gutted

does anyone know if this strike will affect lost series 4


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 14, 2007)

They were gonna pull it in around E11 anyway for that stupid mid-season break they have in the US - it's the reappearance in Jan/Feb that's at stake here, as it is for 24, Wire S5. Lost S4 etc.

Now no Wire S5...that's distressing, but this is a Heroes thread...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 14, 2007)

lost S4 has only 8 eps so far.....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Hey, did everyone realise the guy who plays adam is a yank?  his english accent is v.impressive... i didn't even realise til i was looking at wiki...



I was fooled originally, but I did hear a couple of syllables slip in that last episode...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 14, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> I was fooled originally, but I did hear a couple of syllables slip in that last episode...


Oh come on, he's been living in the US for god knows how many years, it'd have to effect his accent.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't get all the whining about S2.  The non-linear story telling is exactly the same as in the first series, As is the fact that the episodes focus more on certain characters so that you can go a coupole of episodes before catching up.

I also think that this series is more twisty-turny.  I'm still not sure who are the good guys and who are the bad guys.  Fair enough in season 1 there were a few who had question marks over them - Mr Bennet for example - but this one is far more ambiguous so far.  Also, in the first season we saw the bomb going off in the first episode and knew that the series was going to be about stopping it.  I still don't really know how this one is going to tie together and it's all the better for it IMO.

Anyways, episode 8 was another good one.  Started a bit slow but it filled in some blanks which is handy.  Gutted about DL


----------



## wishface (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't get it either. but that's because americans are idiots with no attention span or appreciatio for subtlety.

i've heard many compaints about DL's 'cheap' demise; all of which miss the point.


----------



## 8den (Nov 14, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Now no Wire S5...that's distressing, but this is a Heroes thread...



FYI they've already wrapped shooting on the Wire so McNulty et all are safe and in the can. 

Phew.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 15, 2007)

So Peter got his powers back after 5 days off the drugs - I reckon the same will happen with Sylar. That episode didn't explain what happened to him did it?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 15, 2007)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> So Peter got his powers back after 5 days off the drugs - I reckon the same will happen with Sylar. That episode didn't explain what happened to him did it?


Nope, but it has to be either the company or a faction of it at work. I'd put low odds on it being adam running him. Midas gets my vote.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 15, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> i've heard many compaints about DL's 'cheap' demise; all of which miss the point.



I reckon the guy that shot DL will show up later on as well, nothing's ever as random as it seems on this show


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> I don't get it either. but that's because americans are idiots with no attention span or appreciatio for subtlety.



If American's are so stupid, how do you explain that the US makes much more challenging drama series than the UK right now (The Wire, Deadwood, Sopranos, etc) and that the big success story on the telly here is soul destroying shit like Big Brother and I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of There ?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 15, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> I reckon the guy that shot DL will show up later on as well, nothing's ever as random as it seems on this show



I'm assuming you're not talking about Linderman?

STILL haven't watched this ep yet...grrr@self


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 15, 2007)

> and that the big success story on the telly here is soul destroying shit like Big Brother and I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of There ?



Well, the biggest shows in the US at the moment are American Idol, the US version of Strictly Come Dancing and associated spin offs, all created in the UK. With the exception of The Sopranos, and latterly Heroes S1, what we think of as the cream of US TV - BSG Remake, Wire, Deadwood, have not been hugely successful ratings-wise. The only reason The Wire is still going is because HBO is a subs based channel so aren't as bothered with ratings as NBC. BSG very nearly didn't get a 3rd or 4th season - it bombed quite spectacularly when it aired on NBC (it's home was SCi-Fi) and it was only DVD sales that made the money back to ensure future production.

Reality & talent shows are the big ratings getters in the US at the moment.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 15, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> If American's are so stupid, how do you explain that the US makes much more challenging drama series than the UK right now (The Wire, Deadwood, Sopranos, etc) and that the big success story on the telly here is soul destroying shit like Big Brother and I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of There ?



Partly because the average American series costs the same as the average British film.

Also it's generally only HBO that make any quality programming over there. Most stuff on tv in the states is bloody awful. We're lucky; we get the cream.

But you have a point regarding the shiteness that is UK telly.

e2a: keyser got there before me.


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Well, the biggest shows in the US at the moment are American Idol, the US version of Strictly Come Dancing and associated spin offs, all created in the UK. With the exception of The Sopranos, and latterly Heroes S1, what we think of as the cream of US TV - BSG Remake, Wire, Deadwood, have not been hugely successful ratings-wise. The only reason The Wire is still going is because HBO is a subs based channel so aren't as bothered with ratings as NBC. BSG very nearly didn't get a 3rd or 4th season - it bombed quite spectacularly when it aired on NBC (it's home was SCi-Fi) and it was only DVD sales that made the money back to ensure future production.
> 
> Reality & talent shows are the big ratings getters in the US at the moment.



In the four years I lived in the US I was completely unaware of what goes on in reality shows there. Here, despite not even watching the rubbish I always know what goes on in BB and the likes because every headline seems to scream about some reality non-entity and I even have to hear about it in the news every so often. Nobody I knew in the US watched this crap, while most of the people I know not just watch BB, etc, they seem to want to talk about it all the time too. In many ways UK pop culture is considerably more dumbed down and insidious than what goes on in the States.

I suppose what gets on my tits is the sheer arrogance of the British to make assumptions about what goes on culturally in the US without really having a clue.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 15, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> In the four years I lived in the US I was completely unaware of what goes on in reality shows there. Here, despite not even watching the rubbish, every headline seems to scream about some reality star and I even have to hear about it in the news every so often. Nobody I knew in the US watched this crap, while most of the people I know not just watch BB, etc, they seem to want to talk about it all the time too. In many ways UK pop culture is considerably more dumbed down and insidious than what goes on in the States.
> 
> I suppose what gets on my tits is the sheer arrogance of the British to make assumptions about what goes on culturally in the US without really having a clue.



The US is a totally different media market to the UK. There are no real national newspapers in the same way the UK press market works, and celebrity stuff tends to exist more in the weeklies - totally different from the UKs much more compressed (and more competitive) national press market.

However, in the weekly gossip/lifestyle type stuff (which do sell to a national audience), they are just as full of reality TV and gossip related bollocks as their UK counterparts...and they sell bucketloads more copies.

It's easier to isolate yourself from stuff in the US media landscape, but to give the impression that it's somehow less dumbed down or trashy that the UK is a significant error.

If that last line is directed at me, BTW, I clearly know a damn sight more than you about what actually gets watched by people you don't know...


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> If that last line is directed at me, BTW, I clearly know a damn sight more than you about what actually gets watched by people you don't know...



It was directed at wishface whose post I responded to initially. 

wishface  

I really should know better.


----------



## wishface (Nov 15, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> I reckon the guy that shot DL will show up later on as well, nothing's ever as random as it seems on this show


i had assumed it was the guy 'gina' was dancing with. IMO the whole scene wasn't supposed to be a complex part of hte overall plot, just a cheap death for a hero. this is nikki's motivation for going to the company.


----------



## wishface (Nov 15, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> If American's are so stupid, how do you explain that the US makes much more challenging drama series than the UK right now (The Wire, Deadwood, Sopranos, etc) and that the big success story on the telly here is soul destroying shit like Big Brother and I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of There ?


because our tv is created by even bigger idiots?


----------



## wishface (Nov 15, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> It was directed at wishface whose post I responded to initially.
> 
> wishface
> 
> I really should know better.


you like rolling your eyes a lot. perhaps you should see an optician!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 15, 2007)

No, TV is _watched_ by idiots.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 20, 2007)

Another brilliant episode. I thought the Hiro plot was very predictable, but the other storyline...


----------



## wishface (Nov 20, 2007)

Elle makes me think naughty things in my trousers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't think it's really fair to compare British and US TV... They have such a vaster audience, so many channels, and probably a hell of a lot of gunk...

Better to compare our TV with, say, France, which prides itself on being the height of sophistication and urbanity, but whose TV is fucking wretchedly bad, much worse than ours...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2007)

Finally caught up last night. This series is MADE OF AWESOME. Allegiances keep shifting, mighty deeds, sacrifices etc. Perfect melodrama


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 21, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Another brilliant episode. I thought the Hiro plot was very predictable, but the other storyline...



I could see the Hiro thing coming too, but it was nice the way they did his chat with baby Hiro (the cutest thing on the whole planet btw  ), and it was good to see Mr Sulu again.

Every time I think they can't come up with any more cool confrontations and dubious alliances they show me an episode full of them. Parkman turning evil, Mohinder playing for both sides and becoming a murderer in the process, Bob actually trying to do good at the same time as being evil...fucken hell I love this show


----------



## The Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Better to compare our TV with, say, France, which prides itself on being the height of sophistication and urbanity, but whose TV is fucking wretchedly bad, much worse than ours...



I think TV has always been a bit of a low-brow media in France (for the most part anyway).  Believe it or not, it is much better than it used to be.  Still shite, but getting better.

As for heroes, that episode was indeed made of awesome.  I take it were not going to see much more of the Sylar/maya plotilne 'till the second half then?  What do they have in mind for Bennet?  

Oh, and does this mean that Bennet and Nathan are invincible as well?  They did both get a transfusion...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 21, 2007)

The Boy said:
			
		

> Oh, and does this mean that Bennet and Nathan are invincible as well?  They did both get a transfusion...



I hope not, it would be really shit if all the characters became immortal  

As for French TV, it is fucking dreadful but that's probably because people in France like talking to each other and being sociable more than watching TV...

...can't say I understand it myself but there you go.


----------



## astral (Nov 21, 2007)

The Boy said:
			
		

> Oh, and does this mean that Bennet and Nathan are invincible as well?  They did both get a transfusion...



I don't think so, I think that only comes with the ability to produce the healing blood.

Does this mean that  Nikki is still dying then?  Presumably she is then the source of the epidemic, if they chose to save Noah instead of her?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 21, 2007)

So is Bennet a hero, in fact?  This was one bit I didn't get...


----------



## The Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> So is Bennet a hero, in fact?  This was one bit I didn't get...



They transfused Claire's blood.  Like Peter and Adam did with Nathan Petrelli.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh, right... so claire's blood can make anyone regenerate?


----------



## The Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Oh, right... so claire's blood can make anyone regenerate?



It seems that anyone with regenerative powers' blood can do the same.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 21, 2007)

Nod to series one with 'Holy.....' 

And Elle's 'Hey, fight club....' was timed to perfection


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 22, 2007)

--------------
As I'm a year behind and watching this on BBC2, Ep 20 last night
Heroes - Season 1 seem to be slow and not much happing.

Heroes - Season 2 does it get better, more going on?

this never happened in LOST


----------



## Crispy (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes, LOTS happens


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> --------------
> 
> 
> this never happened in LOST




i dunno eps 1 -7 of season 3 of lost were a bit dull


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 23, 2007)

astral said:
			
		

> I don't think so, I think that only comes with the ability to produce the healing blood.
> 
> Does this mean that  Nikki is still dying then?  Presumably she is then the source of the epidemic, if they chose to save Noah instead of her?


Who said that was Claire's blood they used. 

Think about it, who else hates the company as much as Bennet?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2007)

thats my line of thinking........

mr monroe me thinks


----------



## astral (Nov 23, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Who said that was Claire's blood they used.
> 
> Think about it, who else hates the company as much as Bennet?



Aaaaaaaaah.

*feels stupid*


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 23, 2007)

astral said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaah.
> 
> *feels stupid*


I was feeling very  when i saw the drip going into a hairy arm and was completely lost when trying to think of a bloke who was injured.


----------



## astral (Nov 23, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> I was feeling very  when i saw the drip going into a hairy arm and was completely lost when trying to think of a bloke who was injured.



I twigged straight away that it was Bennett, but because the room he woke up in looked like it was at the Company's facility I just assumed that the blood was Claire's.  It never occurred to me that he might be elsewhere.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 23, 2007)

I thought he was a gonna, as I didn't think you could resurrect someone with regenerative blood (how does it get through the body without the heart pumping). 

He's back. I thought Mohinder was a gonna for a second before.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 27, 2007)

Fight!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 27, 2007)

Good'un again, only one more to go


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 27, 2007)

Hiro vs Peter? Fuckin 'ell...


----------



## psycherelic (Nov 27, 2007)

just dowloaded number 10, can't belive there's only one more to go


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2007)

hope this is better than the end of season 1  , as good as  series 1 was it was a bit of a let down


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 27, 2007)

AAAAAAAAGH! With the demise of Demoniod i have had to fall back upon TPB, where i cannot find this episode!

Noooooooooooooooooo!

Edit: Thank you mininova.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 28, 2007)

That episode 10 seemed really disjointed like they'd compressed 4 episodes into one, either that or I was too stoned. 
All Hiro has to do is stop time and then stab Peter  On the whole though I would think Peter has slightly the upper hand as he has a few more powers at his disposal.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAGH! With the demise of Demoniod i have had to fall back upon TPB, where i cannot find this episode!
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Edit: Thank you mininova.



http://www.torrentz.com/

Searches all the major public trackers.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 28, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Who said that was Claire's blood they used.
> 
> Think about it, who else hates the company as much as Bennet?


Heh, heh, heh. 

Whoops.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 28, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Heh, heh, heh.
> 
> Whoops.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> That episode 10 seemed really disjointed like they'd compressed 4 episodes into one, either that or I was too stoned.
> All Hiro has to do is stop time and then stab Peter  On the whole though I would think Peter has slightly the upper hand as he has a few more powers at his disposal.




I think as peter can stop time and all he is immune to hiros powers as he did stop time already......


----------



## Structaural (Nov 28, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> I think as peter can stop time and all he is immune to hiros powers as he did stop time already......



and he keeps jumping about in time...I can't see it going well for Hiro.

I'm wondering if Adam will turn out to be the child of Clare or something who was sent back in time as a baby, they do like twist or two.

I love the way young Hiro's dad and Pete's mum was tossing that corked test-tube containing a world decimating virus about like it was nothing.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 28, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> That episode 10 seemed really disjointed like they'd compressed 4 episodes into one, either that or I was too stoned.
> All Hiro has to do is stop time and then stab Peter  On the whole though I would think Peter has slightly the upper hand as he has a few more powers at his disposal.



That wasn't the best epsiode this season, but hopefully the final one next week will be super awesome...

Nobody can stop Hiro, he doesn't need superpowers now he's got his dad's ninja sword skills


----------



## astral (Nov 28, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Heh, heh, heh.
> 
> Whoops.



HA! I was right 

*smug*


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 28, 2007)

They wouldn't dare kill off Hiro. Would they?


----------



## Structaural (Nov 28, 2007)

Nah he's got to get dark and moody with a goatee yet


----------



## astral (Nov 28, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Nah he's got to get dark and moody with a goatee yet




That was the alternate future, what would have happened had the bomb gone off.  Because they stopped the city from blowing up that future never happened.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 28, 2007)

oh noes


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 28, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> They wouldn't dare kill off Hiro. Would they?



If they did that, they'd have to write out Ando as well. Although he's done sod all this season.

I reckon Bob's days are numbered, he's dominated the storyline of this 'chapter', and if it's coming to an end he might be too. Which is a shame.

Edit: not you, I mean Midas touch Bob.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 28, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I recon Bob's days are numbered


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 28, 2007)

Ned Ryerson then!


----------



## jayeola (Nov 28, 2007)

Um,

Just seen H Ep 2/10 and jumping on the bandwagon of this thread. Best thing until the next bestest tv show. I wonder what's gonna happen to Claire's pa. Will he just show up on his family doorstep and do a Lazarus on them? 

Adam - is he really a nutter? If so then there are two, Shyler and Adam. Wonder which one is gonna be the baddest. Adam Vs Shyler in s fight, who would win? 

Funny how the cast is so  good looking, apart from the chap that runs the Company, eh?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 28, 2007)

At the moment  Adam is a fairly proficient Samurai and can't die.  Shylar is nothing, only has that girl.

Wonder if she can kill Adam.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 28, 2007)

My co-worker fancies Mr Bennet.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 29, 2007)

OK, I reckon...

Bob will be a goner soon. And Maybe Nikki - Tim Kring said that at least two more main characters die, and since all we saw was Angela Petrelli having a nosebleed before Parkman went darkside and telepathically raped her, I presume she's still truckin'

I don't want to think of Heroes without Hiro - Nikki would be bad enough, but Hiro dying...for the first time in ages I be actually pissed at a show for killing someone off (didn't happen in The Wire cos, y'know, it's all in The Game, y'hear?)

...or, does Nikki somehow get her powers back and help Micah rescue whatshername? And is the title of next week's ep, Powerless, indicative that it will be heavily Nikki centred (no complaints from me...)

BUT...quite clearly Adam & the previous generation were planning on the nuke, clean slate business and all that, only Adam, with his longer perspective, figures you need to kill almost everyone, not just a city's worth of people.

Didn't Hiro's dad look 70s superfly?

AND...GO Sylar! He's totally back on badass form, manipulating Maya like a piece of putty...from the start of the ep when they cut to Maya&Co, Wrysmile was 'Ahh, poor Alejandro, he's not gonna make it to the end of the episode'  Sylar was a cool ass muthafucka after that, appearing post-shower and getting Maya to give it up...he's just SO evil, but he's so good at it...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 29, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> At the moment  Adam is a fairly proficient Samurai and can't die.  Shylar is nothing, only has that girl.
> 
> Wonder if she can kill Adam.



You can chop Adam's head off - as he said to Peter 'You don't come back from that'


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> You can chop Adam's head off - as he said to Peter 'You don't come back from that'




very highlander innit


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 29, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> very highlander innit



Well observed- i Hadn't thought of that


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 29, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> You can chop Adam's head off - as he said to Peter 'You don't come back from that'


You've gotta wonder how he knows that particular bit of trivia?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 29, 2007)

Well it's been pretty obvious since the start - IIRC we'd worked out that the powers come from the brain, not the body, and it's not *that* great a leap following Clare's stick-in-head moment to work out that decapitation would work...plus Adam's 400 years old, so has probably come into contact with other...freaks...


----------



## The Boy (Nov 29, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Well it's been pretty obvious since the start - IIRC we'd worked out that the powers come from the brain, not the body, and it's not *that* great a leap following Clare's stick-in-head moment to work out that decapitation would work...plus Adam's 400 years old, so has probably come into contact with other...freaks...




Not to mention Peter's shard of glass in the head...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 29, 2007)

I tend to ignore Peter 'Shirt off for the laydeez' Petrelli and will continue to do so until we get Nikki, Elle, Clare or Maya doing the same...


----------



## jayeola (Nov 30, 2007)

^^ Shyler is such a god baddie though. "look behind you alexandro!" Nooo.. don't kiss him Maja.

Ando isn't needed anymore. Monica Dawson is fit, as is the cheerleader but she's under age.  Monica needs to be saved by someone - prolly "mad niki".


----------



## Sunray (Nov 30, 2007)

They would if you re-attached the head.  Based upon the fact that Clare's autopsy was some way down the line and she healed in a moment.


----------



## wishface (Nov 30, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> That wasn't the best epsiode this season, but hopefully the final one next week will be super awesome...
> 
> Nobody can stop Hiro, he doesn't need superpowers now he's got his dad's ninja sword skills


..which he learned in a day


----------



## wishface (Nov 30, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> ^^ Shyler is such a god baddie though. "look behind you alexandro!" Nooo.. don't kiss him Maja.
> 
> Ando isn't needed anymore. Monica Dawson is fit, as is the cheerleader but she's under age.  Monica needs to be saved by someone - prolly "mad niki".


...yes i'm guessing that's where the virus will escape.


----------



## wishface (Nov 30, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> OK, I reckon...
> 
> Bob will be a goner soon. And Maybe Nikki - Tim Kring said that at least two more main characters die, and since all we saw was Angela Petrelli having a nosebleed before Parkman went darkside and telepathically raped her, I presume she's still truckin'
> 
> ...


yeah but that was rather contrived. Now she suddenly trusts this alien stranger who hasn't demonstrated any power of his own.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah, but Sylar clearly hasn't lost his ability to manipulate people has he? Altho he's got no actual powers at the moment, his play on Maya's guilt, his willingness to risk dying...for someone like Maya who, quite frankly probably still sees the whole powers thing as some kind of religious curse, he's just demonstrated exceptional trust in her and taken her ability to the next level - she no longer needs Alejandro to help her.

I'd say that he's done a lot to earn her trust, wouldn't you?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 30, 2007)

> Shyler ...



*SYLAR*


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 30, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> ^^ Shyler is such a god baddie though. "look behind you alexandro!" Nooo.. don't kiss him Maja.
> 
> Ando isn't needed anymore. Monica Dawson is fit, as is the cheerleader but she's under age.  Monica needs to be saved by someone - prolly "mad niki".



Well since the next ep is called 'Powerless' I think Nikki getting involved is on the cards...maybe even Uhura...

But how can you say that about Ando?!?!!? He's Hiro's sidekick...not needed anymore...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 30, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> ..which he learned in a day



I have a genetics degree. For that reson I have to set my mental 'suspension of belief' unit to maximum power for every episode anyway


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 30, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ah, but Sylar clearly hasn't lost his ability to manipulate people has he? Altho he's got no actual powers at the moment, his play on Maya's guilt, his willingness to risk dying...for someone like Maya who, quite frankly probably still sees the whole powers thing as some kind of religious curse, he's just demonstrated exceptional trust in her and taken her ability to the next level - she no longer needs Alejandro to help her.
> 
> I'd say that he's done a lot to earn her trust, wouldn't you?



You've hit on quite an interesting idea there.  Maybe Sylar will never get his powers back, but his TRUe power is indeed his manipulation, and he will continue to use that for the rest of Heroes to be one of the main villains.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2007)

thats a bit like adam using peter / mauray though isnt it......

would be a bit lame imo


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 4, 2007)

What an ending!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 4, 2007)

Nooooooooooooo!

Edit: I think it was Bennet wot done it.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the way we all watched it at the same time-ish.

AMAZING 

And the new chapter - entirely centred on the man himself? 

Hiro's payoff was great - and allows him to comeback.

I'm anticipating much more Mama Petrelliness, and the shooter has to have been the Company's newest employee...

Outstanding.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 4, 2007)

The thing with Adam at the end was well dark- will he suffocate or just stay down there forever? 

eta: I hope Nathan stays dead, there's been a little too much _deus ex machina_ going on this series...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 4, 2007)

Could have been Claire's love interest. The hair looked darker than Bennet's...


----------



## psycherelic (Dec 4, 2007)

anyone got a work otrrent link? I haven't managed to get the last one yet and it's killing me!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 4, 2007)

tpb has a high def version (working) and a normal def (meh) version.


----------



## psycherelic (Dec 4, 2007)

It's ok I just got a working version

pissing.myself.with.excitment.

The studios better give the writers some cash to stop striking soon!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> The thing with Adam at the end was well dark- will he suffocate or just stay down there forever?



Word. Nod to the vanishing too...


----------



## psycherelic (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow

are nathan and nikki going to stay dead? They're going to have to come up with a rteason why they can't use the blood over and over again on everyone or no one will ever die and it will just get silly


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, I have a question. When he was tied up in Oirland, Peter used DL's power to slip the ropes that were tying him to the chair. But when did he pick up that ability? IIRC he never met DL at any point.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 5, 2007)

Kirby Plaza - last episode of series one


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2007)

omgwtf that was so cooooool  

And now, a completely indefinite amount of time to wait for the next episode


----------



## Balbi (Dec 5, 2007)

Time to watch all of series one again then 

I'd have thought Hiro would put Adam so far in the future he'd be totally alone - y'know?  He'll be back, if Uma Thurman can dig her way out - he can.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh and did anyone notice the box file in between Bob and Elles. That's got to be either Mrs Bob or another Bob child 

Ned Ryersons Bass Fishing


----------



## astral (Dec 5, 2007)

I loved Hiro's punishment for Adam.  Don't properly understand if that will kill him or if he will just go crazy down there in the dark.  

Don't think that the shooter was Bennett either, but have no idea who it was.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 5, 2007)

So what's going to happen to that Caitlin woman? She's stranded in a future that doesn't exist any more!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 5, 2007)

Could have been two boxes for Bob...


----------



## The Boy (Dec 5, 2007)

Man, i can't believe I'm going to have to wait infinty weeks for the next episode 

Was a good episode to end it on - raised as many questions as it answered.  Who was Mrs Petrelli on the phone to?  And waht did she mean by 'opening pandora's box'?  Who shot Nathan?  

It is going to be interesting to see what they do re: Nathan being dead.  Peter knows that his blood can heal and Mr Bennett came back from the dead after they transfused Claire's blood.  As someone has pointed out, they can't just keep bring ing people back to life  

On a similar note I'm a little comfused about this whole killing regenerating heroes.  Peter and Claire both died but came back after the objects in their heads were removed, yet Mrs Petrelli said the only way to kill Adam and Peter was a shot through the head - surely you would hve to remove the head completely or something?

As for volume three - the title is 'villains'.  Does this mean that they will be bringing new bad guys in?  Perhaps Adam will come back...


----------



## Structaural (Dec 5, 2007)

Boo.. it's all over for a while. Good episode, though you'd have thought Bennett would have given his daughter a hug. I reckon he'll be up for screwing over the company from the inside. Poor Nikky  Both her and D/L both killed doing normal non-super heroeing.
The Penelope Pitstop moment when Peter stops the test-tube from hitting the floor made me laugh... And why didn't he use DL's power to enter the safe?
I personally don't think a headshot would kill a regenerator - you'd have to take the head off I reckon.
Hehe Sylar's back - excellent. Adam will probably dig himself out in about 3 years, evil punishment Hiro!


----------



## Structaural (Dec 5, 2007)

The Boy said:
			
		

> Was a good episode to end it on - raised as many questions as it answered.  Who was Mrs Petrelli on the phone to?  And waht did she mean by 'opening pandora's box'?  Who shot Nathan?



I think she's going to spill the beans on everything now her beloved Nathan is dead.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> I personally don't think a headshot would kill a regenerator - you'd have to take the head off I reckon.



Init, Peter's already survived having a big chunk of glass buried in his brain for several hours


----------



## The Boy (Dec 5, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Init, Peter's already survived having a big chunk of glass buried in his brain for several hours



As did Claire.  I suppose you could stab them in the head then bury them without removing the object?


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, but why would you do that to Claire? Peter yes, cos he's a fucknut, but Claire is a cheerleader, and you can't kill cheerleaders. Not in my world anyway.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh, did anyone else shout 'FLYING MAN!' when Hiro clocked Nathan


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 5, 2007)

Should've finished with the tin can arriving in Sylar's hand. The "I'm Back" was a bit much.

And Maya's not dead


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 5, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Should've finished with the tin can arriving in Sylar's hand. The "I'm Back" was a bit much.
> 
> And Maya's not dead



Corrected.


----------



## psycherelic (Dec 5, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> I think she's going to spill the beans on everything now her beloved Nathan is dead.



Nah no way, she doesn't really care aobut her sons, she's hard and cold she cares about what she belives in


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 5, 2007)

psycherelic said:
			
		

> Nah no way, she doesn't really care aobut her sons, she's hard and cold she cares about what she belives in


The superior educational and nurturing abilities of the french?


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 6, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! They killed Nikki!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Bastard Tim Kring!!!!

RIP *Sobs*
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Why didn't Hiro just appear directly behind Adam and decapitate him instead of pissing around with Peter? Why didn't Nathan just say 'Hi, I can fly' and just take off instead of faffing around??? And does anyone else thing West is becoming increasingly creepy and weird, with that strange head tilting thing?

ARRRRGHHHH!!! Bastard scriptwriters wanting a fair deal and bastard studios for not giving it!!!


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't think Heroes is going to run out of glamorous blonde female characters any time soon.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 6, 2007)

More latinos  - that Dania Ramirez (Maya) is stunning (she was in x-men too).


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 6, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> More latinos  - that Dania Ramirez (Maya) is stunning (she was in x-men too).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 6, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Oh, did anyone else shout 'FLYING MAN!' when Hiro clocked Nathan



Parkman's "who the hell is this guy supposed to be?" was one of my favourite heroes lines so far for some reason. It's all so complicated I forgot that the characters still haven't all met each other yet


----------



## astral (Dec 6, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Oh, did anyone else shout 'FLYING MAN!' when Hiro clocked Nathan



Yes   I also did the whole arms in the air thing.  I need help


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2007)

*pushes glasses up nose*


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 6, 2007)

*scrunches up face*

*disappears*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 6, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Should've finished with the tin can arriving in Sylar's hand. The "I'm Back" was a bit much.
> 
> And Maya's not dead



Crikey, I only just realised there was that end bit to the episode. The first time I watched it I turned it off as soon as 'end of volume two' popped up  

Now I get why Mohinder was so gutted when he looked at his bag after Sylar escaped...


----------



## Balbi (Dec 6, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> *pushes glasses up nose*



My mates OCD includes her pushing her glasses up her nose whenever I do it. Now it seems whenever Hiro does it, I do it


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 7, 2007)

> Who was Mrs Petrelli on the phone to? And waht did she mean by 'opening pandora's box'? Who shot Nathan?



OOOO...BIG THOUGHT!!!

Claude killed Nathan, and he's the one old lady Petrelli is on the phone to...she's probably shagged him too...

I reckon that Nathan's death might be the event that get's Claire and her mum together.



> And why didn't he use DL's power to enter the safe?



I thought that, but what if he'd rematerialised halfway through the door? It was pretty thick TBF...


----------



## The Unseen (Dec 7, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> OOOO...BIG THOUGHT!!!
> 
> Claude killed Nathan, and he's the one old lady Petrelli is on the phone to...she's probably shagged him too...
> 
> ...


he's still learning how to control his powers, or should i say other peoples powers?

The only power he's aced is his own, the leeching bastard


----------



## BlackSpecs (Dec 7, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> More latinos  - that Dania Ramirez (Maya) is stunning (she was in x-men too).



Yes !!! I hate to be a perv .....but there you go :







Very nice indeed !


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 7, 2007)

The shooter has to be Claire's love interest. Think about it, he kills Claire's real dad, the potential!

"You killed my father!"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> "You killed my father!"



"No Claire...I am your father! Which incidentally means that like a true texan you   are now pregnant with your own baby sister, mwah ha ha!"


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 10, 2007)

Ewww, West is a creepy little fucker...that weird thing he does when he tilts his head...needs to keep his mitts off *my* Claire...


----------



## jayeola (Dec 10, 2007)

Patreli jnr has a really funny mouth. If he is going to be in the next series then he shoud stop smiling. Very off-putting.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 10, 2007)

That mouth probably got him cast as Rocky's son in Rocky 37 (or whatever it was).


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2007)

Fucking love Petreli Snrs stupid beard


----------



## Structaural (Dec 13, 2007)

Control yourselves, here's Kristin (Elle) in Leia's Star Wars costume with black hair:


----------

